# فيديو وشرح Sucker Rod Pumping Units طلمبات رفع الزيت



## direct.drill (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مكونات الفيديو 

sucker rod pumping units and all components

 operations

subsurface pump

 Pump Designation

 Selection of Pumps

 Pump Types

لمشاهدة الفيديو 

انتظروا المزيد


----------



## لورنس بغداد (19 نوفمبر 2012)

عاشو

​


----------

